# Threshold ab wann lieferbar



## Hangschieber (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi, hat jemand Infos ab wann das Threshold A1/2 in D lieferbar ist?
OK ok, es ist kein MTB sondern ein Crosser.
Leider gibt es so gut wie keine Infos zum Bike.
Auch war ein Händlerkontakt bis jetzt Fruchtlos.
Kein Rückmeldung seit 3 Tagen was mich dazu bewegt erst garnicht anzurufen.
Die Norco HP gibt nicht wirklich richtige Auskunft über meine Fragen.
Werden Framekits angeboten ?
Wenn ja welche?
Wie grün ist das grün vom A2.
Und wo zur H..... gibt es einen Händler der verkaufen möchte ?
Gerne auch über Inet.
Großraum Koblenz (sieht sehr schlecht aus).

Schönen Gruß
Hangi


----------



## SaiBotB (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Anzeige haste aber gesehen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...old-a1-a2-a3-komplettbike-www-mountainlove-de ?
Ich würde immer lieber anrufen, als Mails zu schreiben, sowas kann immer mal untergehen. Ohne Anruf hätte ich mein Norco zB garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangschieber (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja danke, Anzeige gesehen/gelesen und auch kontaktiert.


----------



## SaiBotB (4. Dezember 2014)

Hmm okay :/ Jehle macht ja glaub ich kein Norco mehr, da kam meins her...


----------



## mountainlove (1. April 2015)

Inzwischen wären diverse Threshold Modelle lieferbar ;-)


----------



## einfach-Ich (7. Oktober 2015)

Kennt jemand eine gute Adresse im PLZ3 wo man sich das Threshold anschauen und es auch kaufen kann?!

Ist es sinnvoll sich hier ein kanadisches Bike zu kaufen oder sollte man bezüglich Ersatzteilen eher zu einer hier öfter verfügbaren Marke greifen?


----------



## mountainlove (7. Oktober 2015)

IN PLZ6 kann ich was anbieten ;-)

Ersatzteilversorgung ist bei Norco in der Regel absolut unproblematisch!


----------



## Dagon (24. Oktober 2015)

Hipf in 35080 Bad Endbach führt Norco und hat auch Tresholds da.


----------



## Riding Cat (13. November 2015)

einfach-Ich schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Adresse im PLZ3 wo man sich das Threshold anschauen und es auch kaufen kann?!
> 
> Ist es sinnvoll sich hier ein kanadisches Bike zu kaufen oder sollte man bezüglich Ersatzteilen eher zu einer hier öfter verfügbaren Marke greifen?


In Gudensberg 34281 gibts auch Norcos. Da dürfte auch ein Threshold stehen.


----------

